# Cox drops cable card service in June!!



## vicv50 (9 mo ago)

I just found out today that Cox will no longer honor cable cards as of June 1st. Now what??


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Time to drop Cox.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

Was there a notice or a link to an article that you saw?


----------



## vicv50 (9 mo ago)

samsauce29 said:


> Was there a notice or a link to an article that you saw?


I went to pay my bill at their office and the worker mentioned it to me.


----------



## vicv50 (9 mo ago)

EWiser said:


> Time to drop Cox.


I don't have much of a choice. AT&T/ Direct TV that's it!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

vicv50 said:


> I went to pay my bill at their office and the worker mentioned it to me.


A single counter drone said so?

Oh, I’m SURE it’s 100% legit info.

🙄

If one of the top 3 cable operators in the country was ending support in 30 days for tens of thousands of customers, the news wouldn’t leak out from someone behind the counter of the bill pay line.


----------



## vicv50 (9 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> A single counter drone said so?
> 
> Oh, I’m SURE it’s 100% legit info.
> 
> ...


He said I would be getting an email shortly telling me that Cox will not support cable cards. It was a shock to me. They are not giving us much time.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

vicv50 said:


> He said I would be getting an email shortly telling me that Cox will not support cable cards. It was a shock to me. They are not giving us much time.


When you get that email please come back here and share it with everyone.


----------



## vicv50 (9 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> When you get that email please come back here and share it with everyone.


I sure will . I hope it was some kind of misunderstanding.


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

There's a difference between no new CC activations and kill service. If it happens at all - it's likely the former.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

eherberg said:


> There's a difference between no new CC activations and kill service. If it happens at all - it's likely the former.


That's kind of what Fios is doing (if what I have been told is accurate), they have doubled the price of CableCARDs for new customers to $10/mo., but they are not increasing the price to current customers.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

pl1 said:


> That's kind of what Fios is doing (if what I have been told is accurate), they have doubled the price of CableCARDs for new customers to $10/mo., but they are not increasing the price to current customers.


Not according to this price sheet.



https://www.verizon.com/supportresources/content/dam/verizon/support/consumer/documents/notice/fios-tv-rate-card.pdf


----------



## vicv50 (9 mo ago)

I just talked to Cox customer service and he said it's not a total shutdown but we will be loosing a handful of channels. He could not specify which channels. Guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

cwoody222 said:


> Not according to this price sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.verizon.com/supportresources/content/dam/verizon/support/consumer/documents/notice/fios-tv-rate-card.pdf


Well, that price sheet is dated 12/21. This member @*tuvoc55*

had contact with them in April. Tivo Premiere - No Cable Card? Just Analog?


> i also just called verizon to ask about getting a new cablecard and the rep said that they just doubled the price to $10 per month. i think i will be sticking with my antenna for now even though i can't get everything that i can get via qam which i was hoping to ve able to get with guide data with a card from ebay. given this price increase it sounds like they are really trying to get everyone off the cablecards.


And this message is from someone who seems to be in the know. CableCARD cost doubling? - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums


> Yes, price will be $10 a month and applies to both cable card and the dct700 digital adapter (perhaps that is the tuner being mentioned?)
> 
> Existing customers keep their pricing with no changes. Any additions to quantity will invoke new pricing


 But, I would definitely *prefer* to be wrong. 

EDIT:BTW, those Mix & Match prices have increased since that date as well. 





Fios Mix and Match: Custom Internet, TV and Phone Packages | Verizon


With Fios Mix & Match, you choose the internet, TV or phone plan that works for you - no contracts or surprises. Bundle packages or pick a standalone service.



www.verizon.com


----------



## astraycat (9 mo ago)

cwoody222 said:


> When you get that email please come back here and share it with everyone.


*I got this email from Cox on 4-22-22: After Wednesday, June 1 your Video On Demand feature will stop working with TiVo.* This means On Demand content will no longer be available.
‌
Don’t worry, no other part of your TiVo experience will be impacted. Continue to watch live TV and your saved shows. Record your favorite shows, too.
‌
Added bonus! Continue to stream your Cox content from the Contour app using your computer, tablet, or smart phone device—it's included at no charge with your Cox video subscription, plus it lets you take your TV anywhere to stream your favorite shows, movies, and On Demand content on up to 5 devices at once.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

astraycat said:


> *I got this email from Cox on 4-22-22: After Wednesday, June 1 your Video On Demand feature will stop working with TiVo.* This means On Demand content will no longer be available.
> ‌
> Don’t worry, no other part of your TiVo experience will be impacted. Continue to watch live TV and your saved shows. Record your favorite shows, too.
> ‌
> Added bonus! Continue to stream your Cox content from the Contour app using your computer, tablet, or smart phone device—it's included at no charge with your Cox video subscription, plus it lets you take your TV anywhere to stream your favorite shows, movies, and On Demand content on up to 5 devices at once.


Ding ding ding

This is most likely what the uninformed agent was speaking of.

VOD support going away on TiVo on 6/1.

Cable card support NOT going away.


----------



## vbphil (Apr 12, 2003)

Comcast Cable in Albuquerque stopped the VOD with TiVo at least a year ago or more. The TiVo app that provided the interface needed to be redeveloped and they weren't interested, or TiVo didn't want to. So now I just use Amazon Fire 4K stick and the Xfinity app.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Ding ding ding
> 
> This is most likely what the uninformed agent was speaking of.
> 
> ...


Why let the facts get in the way of a good panicked and uniformed post?


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> A single counter drone said so?
> 
> Oh, I’m SURE it’s 100% legit info.
> 
> ...


Do you really think that there are "tens of thousands" of Cox customers using cable cards nowadays?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

moedaman said:


> Do you really think that there are "tens of thousands" of Cox customers using cable cards nowadays?


Tens of millions actually since there's a card inside most their own cable boxes.


----------

